# I do not know how this happened.......Help please !!



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

So, everything was going well, back from the UK and having driven over all nicely stocked with those "essentials" you just cannot get here. 

Decided to sit down to a well earned G & T, cracked the Bombay, Ice, Slice and opened the box full of the Schhhhhh small tin mixers.........oh the anticipation.......

Lifted out the ginger ale and coke zero for the rum to be confronted by.............
more Ginger Ale and Coke Zero................................

A colossal mistake  ....................No Slimline Schhhhhhh

Naturally I could not be at fault, so as we all do in those moments, I shut the box then opened it again expecting to now be gazing lovingly at my favourite slimline tonic. :noidea::noidea:
Still no slimline (hardly a surprise)..............and now panic sets in .............
Can anyone here on the silver coast point me in the direction of a purveyor of Slimline Tonic.

Thanks in anticipation from a de-hydrated G & T drinker

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They used to stock it at Union Jacs Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> They used to stock it at Union Jacs Rob


Thanks Siobhan

I am going now !!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Phew. Lucky there!


----------

